# Mantenimiento preventivo, full, de Forks y Shocks en Mexico?



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Hola gente, tengo poco tiempo, rodando en Mexico, y la verdad me he encontrado con una enorme pregunta.

Quien puede y donde dar servicio preventivo, de mantenimiento, o reparacion de forks y shocks en Mexico!               

Mi Fox TALAS 2008 posiblemente necesite pronto algun servicio preventivo, el Rock Shox Domain 302 de mi hermano tira aceite.... y ahora su nuevo Marzocchi 888 2009 tambien!

Enviarlos a USA a las companias para que ellos realizen el servicio, o a push (suponiendo que trabajen el fork y shock en especifico) no seria mucho problema, me preocupa mas la regresada (el envio de regreso) ya saben como se las gastan en la aduana... te la quieren atorar pot todo.

Y pues en Mexico no conozco a alguien que lo haga oficialmente (este tipo de servicios) , yo en lo personal no tengo el espacio, ni toda la herramienta o los conocimientos para hacerlo sino me lo aventaria (aunque creo que las piezas y refacciones seria problema).

se agradecen los tips,


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues en aguascalientes hay un centro de servicio autorizado por Fox, pero no estoy seguro que sean muy buenos, digo, no lo sé a ciencia cierta pero hace algún tiempo escuché algunos malos comentarios sobre ese lugar. 
Yo creo que lo mejor sería enviarlo a alguna tienda de prestigio en tu localidad, cuando menos aqui en Puebla creo que hay una persona que les da servicio a los forks y creo que es bueno... aunque ya lo comprobaré cuando le haga servicio a mi TALAS. 

saludos


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Gracias, si he escuchado del centro de aguascalientes. 

Aqui en el Df no se como se mueva..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo le puedo dar servicio a la Domain y al 888. La unica cosa es que no tengo los retenes a la mano por lo que los tendría que ordenar y tardaría unas 2 semanas, pero si te animas yo ando aquí para chambearle.

Saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Corssmountain en Guadalajara es el centro de servicio oficial para las suspensiones Magura.

El de las Fox esta en Aguascalientes


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

No he escuchado muchas cosas buenas de los centros oficiales para Rock Shox en Mexico, ni Marzocchi.... el de fox ni idea.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esta thread aparece ahora muy alta en los resultados de google, por lo que me gustaría aclarar que ahora, dos años después, Dynamia es un centro de servicio dedicado exclusivamente al mantenimiento, reparación y venta de refacciones de Rock Shox, Fox Racing Shox, Marzocchi, White Brothers y X-Fusion en México.


----------

